# Darkroom Newbie! Filter set Beseler 23C Series II



## JulieP (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello everyone!

I just discovered this forum website. Really amazing knowledge people. That’s awesome. I currently build my own darkroom at home. I bought a Beseler 23C Series II (the 70’s version) with safelight, trays, Gralab timer, etc. (120$). I researched online for colour head and filters information, but I didn’t find anything clear about it. I don’t have a Diachronic colour head. For the moment, I just want to do B&W print. It seems that I can put some filters in the colour head compartiment. And what about the filter drawer, over the lens (the plastic filter is actually red)? 

I read that it can help to play with contrast.. The seller gave me a color printing filter set (Magenta/Yellow/Cyan .05-.50) by Ilford, Cibachrome. Is it the same set used for B&W printing?

Is anyone could help me about it?

Thanks,
Julie


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2018)

You can, but if memory serves, you won't have as fine of control over contrast as you would with a 'proper' black & white filter set.

Understanding Contrast Control in the Darkroom


----------



## JulieP (Feb 26, 2018)

480sparky, thank you for the reference! I will look up for B&W filters.


----------



## ac12 (Feb 27, 2018)

Get a set of Illford contrast filters of the correct size to fit the filter drawer.
You may have to trim it down to fit.

New - ILFORD Multigrade Set of 12 Color Darkroom Filters Photography  | eBay


----------



## JulieP (Feb 27, 2018)

All right, thanks for your time. 

Cheers,


----------



## webestang64 (Feb 28, 2018)

I would also suggest buying old darkroom books. They are cheap and plentiful. Those 2 in the photo I got for $2 each at a flea market.







And if you need a manual for that enlarger.....
http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/beseler/Beseler_23C(newer).pdf


Good luck and happy printing!


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice, I had that same setup for years (23CII and Gralab timer). I had contrast filters sheets to slide into the upper tray. Usually printed to Ilford Pearl for 5x7 and 8x10. I also had a set of filters that could be held below the lens that came as part of some used equipment I was given over the years. It is easier to use the contrast filters in the tray as that leaves the hands free to dodge and burn. Some nice items that saved me a lot of time were the Negatrans carrier for 35mm, a lens board for each enlarger lens, and a paper safe that automatically dispenses one sheet of paper.


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Mar 25, 2018)

There are two main ways to control contrast in printing.

*Paper choice:* B&W paper comes in either variable contrast like Ilford Multigrade RC, this paper will allow you to change the contrast with filtered light. You can also buy fixed contrast paper which comes in a specific contrast grade. I prefer Multigrade as its much easier to adjust contrast with a quick filter change.

*Filters:* When using Multigrade paper you switch the contrast by applying a filter in the optical path. There are two ways to do this. Either with a filter set that sits in front of the lens or in various holders depending on your enlarger. Or if you have a color enlarging head you can adjust the CMY setting on the head which essentially puts the same colored light through as a filter set. When you buy your paper there should be a small instruction sheet that provides the grading data for contrast settings for various enlarger heads. If yours is not on the sheet you may be able to find the info online. Filters or a color enlarging head will effect the exposure a bit and may require a new test strip. The only exception to this is if you have a VCCE unit available for your enlarger this is a Variable Contrast Constant Exposure head. This allows you to adjust contrast without effecting the exposure of the image, the head will read out directly in contrast grades.

Contrast can also be controlled partially with chemical choice I have not messed around with this much yet so I wont comment.


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 26, 2018)

I suggest a Time-O-Lite timer for the enlarger.  They were quite common and can be found on Ebay for $30 or so.  The Gralab will be great when processing film. 

-Pete


----------

